# yardhaunt 2007



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

here's a few pix from my frontyard cemetary i took while playing around with the fogger.
enjoy!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Creepy Dave! That looks like a scene out of a movie! Love the effects! Keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

oooh, that looks great.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are a photographer too? 

Another reason to hate you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet!!!

Are you back lighting the cemetary from the ground?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you running a fog chiller of any sorts?

Looks great!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Very eerie and great use of lighting.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

slimy said:


> You are a photographer too?
> 
> Another reason to hate you.


LOL I'm right there with ya slimy.... Dave that looks sooo creepy how in the hell are you so good at all this stuff... Can you show us something you sux at


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Giving away his props for free to us is something he "sux" at!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks! Johnny, its funny that you mention backlighting....the pix were taken actually facing the street, just the opposite of the lighting effects I have set up. They were very carefully framed so as to hide the lighting sources in the shot, and then waited for the fog to sweep in to brighten up the entire shot and create the cool sillouhettes (sp?) It would make a really sweet scene to have this kind of control over the entire set-up all at once, but i just haven't got to that point yet. here's what the yard looks like on a larger scale and without the fog and lights.
( this is actually dissapointing after seeing the fist pix )









Moon Dog....Yes, i am using a fog chiller.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Moon Dog....Yes, i am using a fog chiller.


What setup are you using... meaning, what chiller did you make?

Nice camper by the way!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

That has got to be the scariest camper prop I have ever seen!!!

Any comments from the neighbors yet about the display?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

well it looks like somebody's been busy in their haunt. I, on the other hand, have not been so productive YET!

Nicely done...and I love the tombstones!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bauton said:


> That has got to be the scariest camper prop I have ever seen!!!
> 
> Any comments from the neighbors yet about the display?


I have already had neighbors bring their kids up to check it out. I love watching the reactions of the kids as they explore thru this stuff. What a great time of year! I also have noticed cars driving up the cul-de-sac and stopping in front of the house to check everything out. It seems my plan of getting some attention in the neighborhood is working! I'm getting anxious now for phase two when I really go nuts.:jol:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> I'm getting anxious now for phase two when I really go nuts.


You have a phase 2 for being nuts? Holy crap! 
Can't wait for that!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> You have a phase 2 for being nuts? Holy crap!
> Can't wait for that!


doesn't everyone have a phase two?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks excellent!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!
If that's a dummy on the bench in the last pic you posted then I'm in awe.
It's creepy as hell!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am jealous.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> If that's a dummy on the bench in the last pic you posted then I'm in awe.
> It's creepy as hell!


maybe it is...maybe it isn't. ha ha hahhhhaaaahahahahahaaa!!!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm excited to test my fogger now! and jrzmac love theat scarecrow


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the creepy lighting and spooky fog effects ! You have really been busy with making all of these props. They look spooktackular !


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Really lookin great, dave.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice pics DOTD Im Love'n It Keep up The Good work !!!

And Here I come TOTing with the Grandkids


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> maybe it is...maybe it isn't. ha ha hahhhhaaaahahahahahaaa!!!!!!


 Either way its cool because it makes people think that some one is watching at all times


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Great example of not overdoing light. Hmmm. I might change mine up a little now. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Great yard scene. What type of lighting are you using? I especially like the blue. Wish I was organized enough to have my yard up already. I still have tombstones to make!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

still chugging along....
monday...rain
tuesday....rain
wednesday....work like hell to catch back up! LOL

3 quickie life-size or better figures made to complete a scene









hearse gets a pull.....









backyard graveyard coming along....need more stones!!!!!









bucketman heads home.....









still need to run some lights, pneumatics, tweak a few scenes, (build more props) set up for a saturday party (build more props) set up foggers, run sound (build more props)

oh yeah....I need more props, too ROFLMAO....I love this time of year!!!!:jol:


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The cemetery looks great! I love that blue lighting with the fog.

Great shots!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

You Make me wish I was a kid again , so I could TOT at your house, That is so cool.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> You Make me wish I was a kid again , so I could TOT at your house, That is so cool.


no need to be a kid ....just come in costume....preferential treats go to the homemade costumes :devil:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

What is the scence with the circle of mosters/creatures/whatevers? It looks really creepy. I love it. (Like everything else you make)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Darkside said:


> What is the scence with the circle of mosters/creatures/whatevers? It looks really creepy. I love it. (Like everything else you make)


I had a circle of dead grass from a UFO (unwanted free object....a pool my kids scavenged from a neighbor lol) I just had to do something there quick and easy, so I used the stuff I hadn't placed anywhere else and threw together the new ghouls.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

That was a real smart thing to make with the dead circle..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love the guy who is Lurking by The Tool shed. He looks like one of my ex's..
and the driver of the hearse looks like my sister Sue..:devil:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a lot of fun Dave. I like that Bucketman is just walking along with stuff. It makes the scene a story instead of just a display. 

I also like the hands of your creature poking out of the crate. I like those small touches. The devil is in the detail, after all. HEY if I bring Bubblehead over in his crate, do you think they could play together?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I also like the hands of your creature poking out of the crate. I like those small touches. The devil is in the detail, after all. HEY if I bring Bubblehead over in his crate, do you think they could play together?


bring him....as long as he doesn't mind a bit of bump-n-scream...that's my version of a monster-in-the box...a pneumatic/motorized screaming electromechanically-timed toy. Rube Goldberd would be proud of this one.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, Dave, time for a neglected update: You still never told us what Bucketman has in the buckets. I must say his placement looks great, walking alongside the shed... has a sense of actually heading somewhere, not just displayed. I really do like that guy. So....

WHATSINTHEDAMNEDBUCKETS???!!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> bring him....as long as he doesn't mind a bit of bump-n-scream...


Bump-n-scream? *grin* Hmm..I think if your creature is gonna get frisky-freaky on Bubblehead, we might want to wait on that visit.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dave, I just noticed in your circle/seance...it looks like E.T. is among them, in the front....or is it just me?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> WHATSINTHEDAMNEDBUCKETS???!!?!!?!?!?!?





> I just noticed in your circle/seance...it looks like E.T. is among them, in the front....or is it just me?





> Hmm..I think if your creature is gonna get frisky-freaky on Bubblehead, we might want to wait on that visit.


OhhhhhhMy! I just can't stop laughing after that sequence of responses....y'all are killin me......no really....killin me!

Revenant....thanks for your curiosity. Aren't mind games fun?:ninja:

Frstvamp1r....nope, not ET....just a mini reaper I made last year that needed a few friends. He _is_ curiously out of place amongst his larger peers...why? hmm.....I just love it when something looks conspicuously wrong. :xbones:

GhoulFriday...who knows _WHAT _goes bump in the night?????? :zombie:


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic yard! What a great job you do putting everything together. I sure hope your neighbors appreciate your effort. Do you think your hearse can swing by my house so we could enjoy it?!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

well folks, my party was Saturday night and all went well...a good time was had byall...I woke up today with a delimma....if I leave everything out in the backyard, I'll have to invite everone that stops in for ToT to go see the second part of the display....seemed a bit cumbersome...soooo....today I moved it ALL to the front! I had family stay the night from the party and had lots of help moving it all, and I spent the day setting it all up, then after dark working the new lighting.....omg I am tired! I have the neighbors really confused now that the front display has suddenly tripled!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well Dave, I know your tired and all, but how 'bout some more pics?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BudMan said:


> Well Dave, I know your tired and all, but how 'bout some more pics?


tomorrow when I finish up the lighting. Just not happening tonight Budman.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

DTD Good going keep the neighbors confused,lol 
Don't cha Just love it?
May You have a Happy Halloween


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

a few more pix after I moved it all up to the front yard


----------

